# 'Typisch vrouwelijk' en 'typisch mannelijk' doen en denken



## DearPrudence

Doei! 

Ik heb een problem met een zin die ik niet begrijp. Het is in een tekst over het verschil tussen jongens en meisjes op school.
Ik geef de vorige zin, ik hoop dat het genoeg is.

"Meisjes moeten vooral leren hun situatie zelf in handen te nemen.* 'Typisch vrouwelijk' en 'typisch mannelijk' doen en denken moet wel kunnen, als je dat wil.*"

"doen" and "denken" functions as nouns, here, I guess (the typical male and female ways of doing and thinking" ?). But I don't understand the "kunnen" and the last part of the sentence "als je dat wil" ("if you want it"? It must be something else).

Bedankt voor jullie help


----------



## Suehil

You have to turn it round to translate it 

'It should be perfectly OK to think and act in a typically feminine or masculine way if that is what you want.'  (a fairly free translation, but it captures the meaning)


----------



## DearPrudence

Suehil said:


> (a fairly free translation, but it captures the meaning)


Yes, but it's clearer now  Thank you


----------



## Peterdg

"Moeten kunnen" = "has to be possible"

So: "Typical male and typical female acting and thinking have to be possible, if that is what you want"


----------



## Suehil

'Has to be possible' is a rather higher register than 'moet kunnen', and doesn't quite cover the (implied) meaning of 'must be allowed'.

'Female acting' makes me think of a drag artist


----------



## Peterdg

Suehil said:


> 'Has to be possible' is a rather higher register than 'moet kunnen', and doesn't quite cover the (implied) meaning of 'must be allowed'.
> 
> 'Female acting' makes me think of a drag artist


You've lost me now. (last sentence) Or in Dutch: "Ik kan effe niet meer volgen".


----------



## Suehil

Sorry.  'Female acting' laat me eerder denken aan vrouwenrollen acteren - travestietenwerk.


----------



## Peterdg

Suehil said:


> Sorry. 'Female acting' laat me eerder denken aan vrouwenrollen acteren - travestietenwerk.


Aah!  Dat is niet de bedoeling, natuurlijk. 

"behaviour" dan in plaats van "acting"??


----------

